# Repairing Pull behind trailer



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey, purchased a '96 28' Sportsmaster by KIT in August. It has been at the deer lease all fall. Need several things done. I think I have a water leak in a line. floor was getting wet in an area in front of water tank. 2. Heater blower would come on but relay would not click and cause propane to come on. Worked for a few min when I purchased but just stopped when it cycled to come back on. 3. Hot water tank had been replaced by PO with a 2.5 gal electric model. Worked when I bought trailer then quit. All these things need to be done. Please advise who you all would take it too. I live in Spring. Who won't rape me on the cost? I expect to pay resonable wage but don't want a bunch of BS my way. This is the first travel trailer I have owned. What are your feelings on Lone Star RV?, Demontran?, Camping world?, a little far. Anybody do this stuff on the side? I am handy and can help. I have owned a boat for many years and several systems are the same so I know a little but willing to learn. Just need some help with suggestions, whose good at fixing this stuff? Any 2coolers?


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I had a popup camper ten years ago. The top, after I popped it up while on my driveway to dry out the tent ends after a camping trip, would not go back down all the way. I called several RV dealers in Houston and the cost was $800 minimum (he said it could be more depending on what else he found out besides of broken gear) plus two weeks to get parts. That was the lowest quote. Problem was how in the world could I tow it to the dealer with the darn roof half way up? 

I took a deep breadth and went in myself....taking apart the front end to get to the gear, which the dealer claimed to be broken and must be replaced. It turned out that the problem was just a broken pin which caused the gear mechanism to malfunction. I replaced the broken pin with a drill rod. Cost was under $2 and about 6 hours of work for a guy who had no prior experience repairing camper. 

You can go on line and ask question at RV forums. If you are handy you can fix it yourself and save plenty of $$.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Carey Birdwell, Mobile RV Service, will come to your home. I have had him come to my house to fix propane relay on Fridge, and several other problems. 281-734-3111.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

PortHoleDiver said:


> Hey, purchased a '96 28' Sportsmaster by KIT in August. It has been at the deer lease all fall. Need several things done. I think I have a water leak in a line. floor was getting wet in an area in front of water tank. 2. Heater blower would come on but relay would not click and cause propane to come on. Worked for a few min when I purchased but just stopped when it cycled to come back on. 3. Hot water tank had been replaced by PO with a 2.5 gal electric model. Worked when I bought trailer then quit. All these things need to be done. Please advise who you all would take it too. I live in Spring. Who won't rape me on the cost? I expect to pay resonable wage but don't want a bunch of BS my way. This is the first travel trailer I have owned. What are your feelings on Lone Star RV?, Demontran?, Camping world?, a little far. Anybody do this stuff on the side? I am handy and can help. I have owned a boat for many years and several systems are the same so I know a little but willing to learn. Just need some help with suggestions, whose good at fixing this stuff? Any 2coolers?


youtube it


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Channelview RV Supply has been in business forever. They have a nice showroom and shop on I-10 East. It's been a while since I needed them but they treated us right in the past. 

15450 I-10 East Frwy
Channelview, TX 77530
(281) 452-7760


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks guys for the response. Will give carey a call and have been searching youtube already. Much appreciated! Gives me a place to start.


----------

